# SR1306 price check please....STAT!



## rikomaru (Jul 13, 2013)

hey all. i found an old ibanez sr bass listed as a 1206 but i believe it's actually a 1306PM. Does anyone know how much these typically go for now? I want a better idea of how good a deal i'm getting and resale value should that time come.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 13, 2013)

You sure it's a SR1306PM? (Prestige?)
If it is...ehh...$800-$900 as of right now.
After you own it (whatever owner number you'll be), of course the value with depreciate as is natural.


----------



## rikomaru (Jul 13, 2013)

There's no prestige label on the headstock, but i think that's due to the age of the instrument. Sooo.....not 100% but it's definitely not a 1206 since they didn't run that particular top lamination in 1994. It's slightly difficult to know for sure if the fingerboard is wenge, but i've definitely never seen ebony or even rosewood streaked so heavily and surely nt with this coloration. The body laminate is reddish, but closer to a "warm" brown. Apparently padouk has a tendency to change this way over time from what i've read and been told though. Any thoughts, fellow heavy stringers?


----------



## larry (Jul 13, 2013)

Considering it's mint, it is still a pretty old bass. I also wouldn't be too worried about resale.. that said, its a great player -how much are you paying? If soundgear 6's are your thing, then it'll make you happy.

There was one for sale on talkbass back in 2011 for $400 that needed a new preamp, so I wouldn't go over $570 maybe even $600 for one in extremely mint condition.


----------



## rikomaru (Jul 13, 2013)

There are no issues listed in the ad, so i'm trying to contact he seller now to get more detailed information. For some reason i suspect scratchy pots {wtf}. It's a local seller so once we make solid contact i can inspect it myself and test it for electronic issues. The asking price is only 400 so if the true condition is as good as it looks, it should be a great deal for me. 

If not, i'll go ahead and pull the trigger on a local 7 string guitar i have my eyes on XD


----------



## larry (Jul 13, 2013)

Scratchy pots are a potentially easy fix. $400 is a sweet price. See if you can plug it in for a while. If everything checks out, go for it.


----------

